# Our friend Irons



## Harold_V (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been enjoying PM's the past few days with our good friend Irons. 

He has been undergoing a serious condition with his blood pressure medication, although the crisis appears to have been overcome, and he's on the long road to recovery. With a low energy level, he has not been posting, but is checking the board when he's able. 

Keep a good thought for him, and lets all hope he returns to good health and continues to provide his guidance for all. He's been a valuable asset to the board, with his careful judgment and wisdom. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 3, 2008)

Hang in there, Irons. We miss you.


----------



## Seamus (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been enjoying your post and missed seen new post recntly by you. Get well soon and enjoy. Thank you Irons


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Irons get well......we miss your input.
Randy


----------



## Noxx (Sep 3, 2008)

Be Strong, I'm with you...


----------



## Redders (Sep 3, 2008)

By the way, I enjoy your movies.... 

chin up, lad.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 3, 2008)

His movies ? Can you point me to some of them ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well Irons! I truly hope you feel better soon.


----------



## istari9 (Sep 3, 2008)

Our hope and prayers are with you. Be well!

Ray


----------



## Rag and Bone (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks you for your excellent contributions to the forum. All the Best!


----------



## Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

I had wondered where you went, glad to hear you are on the mend!
Get well soon! Your commentary is missed.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Sep 4, 2008)

Be Well Irons!


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 4, 2008)

Irons,

Get well soon!

Steve


----------



## EVO-AU (Sep 10, 2008)

Irons:

From one downeaster to another - get well bro' and live many eons for your family and that crazy yellow metal. Evo


----------



## peter i (Sep 11, 2008)

Best wishes!


----------

